
Chicago Police to Airbnb Host: No Whites in Black Neighborhoods, Please - davidedicillo
http://www.launch.is/blog/chicago-police-to-airbnb-host-no-whites-in-black-neighborhoo.html
======
Terretta
Cops didn't say that.

Cops said don't embarrass city in front of international visitors and don't
run business without a license, host suggested motivation was actually racism
(but also had a few other good points).

~~~
adamjernst
Thank you. I read the entire transcript and not once did the police mention
race.

